# Pickle



## Kaylz (May 5, 2017)

Why does pickle have to be so carby? lol, I used to love a cheese and pickle roll or toastie  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 5, 2017)

I still eat it, just a little bit


----------



## Kaylz (May 5, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> I still eat it, just a little bit


i so want a cheese and pickle roll haha, the lowest carb I've found is Heinz Ploughman's Pickle which comes in at 3.4g carbs per 15g portion but I've not bought any of it yet, I am so tempted though  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 5, 2017)

I only like Branston, with the small chunks, I spread it very thin lol!


----------



## Dave W (May 5, 2017)

The pickles are probably ok as they'll be very small in quantity, but the bread on a toasty is carb rich unless you go for something like the Lidl high protein rolls.


----------



## Ljc (May 5, 2017)

Kaylz, Go ahead and have some cheese and pickle on a lower carb bread or Lidle roll
I love cheese and pickle too and prefer Branson with the small chunks.
I don't weigh the amount of pickle I have as I spread it thinly.


----------



## Kaylz (May 6, 2017)

Dave W said:


> The pickles are probably ok as they'll be very small in quantity, but the bread on a toasty is carb rich unless you go for something like the Lidl high protein rolls.


I have a sandwich for lunch everyday it doesn't bother me haha x


----------



## Kaylz (May 6, 2017)

Ljc said:


> Kaylz, Go ahead and have some cheese and pickle on a lower carb bread or Lidle roll
> I love cheese and pickle too and prefer Branson with the small chunks.
> I don't weigh the amount of pickle I have as I spread it thinly.


I've added the ploughmans stuff to the shopping list  x


----------



## trophywench (May 7, 2017)

It's not unlike the 'fine' Branston, Kaylz.

It's only high carb if you eat half a jar at a time - in which case it would be a pickle sandwich, with a touch of cheese !   LOL


----------



## Copepod (May 7, 2017)

Why is pickle so carby? Because sugar is a preservative, as in jam. That's why lower sugar jams need to be kept in fridge. It's all about portion size - most people don't eat large amounts of pickle, so a little of what you fancy is fine.


----------



## Kaylz (May 7, 2017)

Hmmm do I go for 1 slice or 2 slices cheese haha x


----------



## Davo (May 7, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Hmmm do I go for 1 slice or 2 slices cheese haha x



Has to be 2


----------



## Kaylz (May 7, 2017)

Davo said:


> Has to be 2


That's what's now planned lol x


----------



## Davo (May 7, 2017)

Hope the pickle does not effect you too much Kaylz. I used to love cheese and pickle sandwiches, you've put it my head to try it again


----------



## Kaylz (May 7, 2017)

Davo said:


> Hope the pickle does not effect you too much Kaylz. I used to love cheese and pickle sandwiches, you've put it my head to try it again


Go on be daring , I'm thinking a cheese slice then the layer of pickle and the other slice on top haha  x


----------



## Kaylz (May 8, 2017)

well I'd forgotten how tasty a cheese and pickle roll actually was lol it was FAB  x


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (May 8, 2017)

Glad you took the plunge!


----------



## Kaylz (May 8, 2017)

Lucy Honeychurch said:


> Glad you took the plunge!


Me too  not bad results either had my roll and a 25g bar of 85% chocolate 6.9 start, 2 hours later - 7.1 and 4 and a half hours later - 6.9  x


----------

